
Which Hollywood movies feature the most ridiculous code? - jgrahamc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/guides/zxj487h
======
DrScump
I think the worst mock computer interface _ever_ was the scene in "Jurassic
Park" where the girl tries to bring the systems back online.

"This is UNIX. I _know_ UNIX!"

But... it wasn't remotely UNIX. It was an unrelated menu system so slow it
looked like it was running on an abacus.

~~~
DanBC
But that was Unix, and the menu system was a real albeit experimental menu
system.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsn)

It was slowed down for the film, in the same way password crackers find a
single character at a time, or people who spend their lives typing enter their
passwords r e a l l y slowly, or search engines flash up a "Searching now!"
dialog.

